# E87 n47 118d overheating problem



## Tor87 (5 mo ago)

I have a e87 09 118d M sport N47 engine in 126k Having over heating issues. 

So far replaced water pump about 3k miles ago. 

Replaced thermostat (brand new) about 600miles ago 

Replaced temperature sensor today 

Electric fan doesn't kick in at all, and If it's wired up to permanently the temperature sensor doesn't read at all. 

Bottom radiator hose isn't getting hot either, even though sensors reads 97deg cent so I'm assuming thermostat isn't opening. 

Surely the fan should kick in and the thermostat open at 87deg. It's a brand new thermostat. No air locks. Taking it all apart tomorrow and flushing it all through to check for radiator blocks but not hopeful. Has gone into half Check engine. And had the red engine coolant temp too high shut engine off which is why replaced the thermostat in the first place.

Obd11 scan keeps bringing up 
P0117 engine coolant temperature sensor circuit 1 high 
P0118 Engine coolant temperature sensor circuit 1 low 

Also had 
P0102 mass or volume air flow a circuit low so replaced MAF 

Any suggestions? Why is thermostat not opening? Why is fan not kicking in? 

This car is seriously getting on my nerves 😒 
Ps very little mechanical knowledge girl so any replies be as easy as possible on me please.


----------

